# VR Wars: The RX 6800 XT vs. the RTX 3080



## xkm1948 (Nov 22, 2020)

VR Wars: The RX 6800 XT vs. the RTX 3080 - 15 games benchmarked
					

VR Wars: The RX 6800 XT vs. the RTX 3080 - Big Navi versus Ampere - 15 Games Performance benchmarked using the Vive Pro




					babeltechreviews.com
				





babeltech posted another excellent VR review for these newest GPUs.

Go through it at your own pace.

Conclusion from their review

*It is great to see AMD delivering a card that is performance competitive with the RX 3080.  However, the RX 6800 XT only delivers higher unconstrained framerates in 4 of the 15 games we benchmarked.  In addition, several of the FCAT VR frametime plots indicate the RTX 3080 delivers a smoother experience.  From our preliminary PC gaming benchmarks using just 9 games, so far, the RX 6800 XT appears to be faster in pancake gaming than in VR relative to RTX 3080 performance.*
*We will continue to follow up VR performance between the RX 6800 XT and the RX 3080 and will add other cards into the mix as we check back to see if future drivers address performance and stability issues.*


Besides that, there are already reports of having massive rendering delays in Virtual Desktop for Oculus Quest 2. Also, 6800XT and 6800 seems to have some major driver bug with WMR, which can be found here 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jz1juw

Overall if you want good VR experience, go RTX3080. AMD's new 6800XT is only good for pancake gaming at 1080P or 1440P without turning on Ray Tracing.

TBH I am not surprised at all. AMD's VR support has been meh at best for the past few years.


Borrowing comments from the review

If we set 6800XT to 100%, how does 3080 perform?
Assetto Corsa: 3080 = 110 %
Ark Park: 3080 = 152 %
Boneworks: 3080 = 91 %
Elite Dangerous: 3080 = 104 %
FallOut 4: 3080 = 95 %
Alyx: 3080 = 109 %
Hellblade: 3080 = 113 %
Into the Radius: 3080 = 111 %
No Man’s Sky: 3080 = 116 %
Obduction: 3080 = 116 %
Project Cars 2: 3080 = 96 %
Skyrim VR: 3080 = 118 %
Subnautica; 3080 = 92 %
Ethan Carter: 3080 = 103 %
Saints & Sinners: 3080 = 103 %
Calculating the final average result, 3080 was 9% faster than 6800XT. The Ark Park may be a weird outlier, thus maybe better with median and associated quartiles, interestingly we get a similar result:
Median = 109 (96 – 116)
25th and 75th percentiles in the parenthesis, thus the middle 50 % of results range from 96 % to 116 %.


----------

